# New (TifTuf) Bermuda weeds



## zgmt (9 mo ago)

See accompanying weed images for a newly installed TifTuf Bermuda lawn that was installed in February 2022 in a dormant state and is greening up beautifully. Alot of the weeds that are presenting are coming up through the sod seams. However, there are some that are breaking through the sod piece itself. Thank you!


----------



## RentalLawn (Jan 4, 2022)

Congrats on the TifTuf!

I would try to hand-pull all that I could first. Being you're in the Atlanta area, we're about to close the temperature window on post-emergent spraying, but I would just apply some cheap Spectracide Weed Stop from a big box store of choice. I'd just use 1 bottle for your 7,000 ft lawn and know it's a light spray intentionally. You have grassy and broadleaf weeds and Weed Stop has worked wonders for me starting off. Now, I'm a selective herbicide user and Image is a solid product for most all grassy weeds found in our area.

I would just _deal_ with what comes up in the new sod, but start a solid pre-emergent plan come fall. New sod typically takes a couple of seasons to get "right" depending on which level of care you desire.


----------



## Stradguy93 (9 mo ago)

Spray the lawn with Image Southern Weed Killer and Image Nutsedge killer and the advertised rates with a surfactant. Then come back a week later and spot spray the Poa (images 4 & 5 ) with Image Nutsedge killer and surfactant at the rate of 3oz per gallon (do not use this mix to blanket spray, spot spray only), that should clear up the vast majority of your weeds in 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## RentalLawn (Jan 4, 2022)

Stradguy93 said:


> Spray the lawn with Image Southern Weed Killer and Image Nutsedge killer and the advertised rates with a surfactant. Then come back a week later and spot spray the Poa (images 4 & 5 ) with Image Nutsedge killer and surfactant at the rate of 3oz per gallon (do not use this mix to blanket spray, spot spray only), that should clear up the vast majority of your weeds in 2 or 3 weeks.


Agreed.

This method with Image has worked very well for me, too. The secret is emergence timing and the rain forecast. "Use as directed" and "your mileage may vary"…


----------

